# Christmas Time



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Anybody else gettin ready for Christmas early this year?? We couldn't wait...so we did the tree already...my favorite time of year!!! Just thought I would share a picture...i'd like to see pics of others if possible!!! Thanks...


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow! lol U really do love xmas ! lol we always get our tree dec. 12 a lil tradition and we all have to decorate it together


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty tree.
We always get a tree the day after Thanksgiving and decorate the house then too.I have boxes and boxes of stuff that i put up.It usually takes me a few days to get it all up.It'll look like a darn Christmas store in my house.


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

Very Pretty Tree!! WE don't get ours until 2 weeks before christmas! That way when my sister comes home from college we can all go get it together!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

HEy BTPB that's why we get ours dec.12 so my brother comes back (marine corp.) and my sister will come down as well (college) LOL can't wait for the holidays


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet! Christmas music started playing today & a few neighbors put up lights. Can't wait to put up our blow up penguin & polar bear  & see the pups reaction lmao...Lily went ape shiz when I introduced her to a talking scooby doll. 

I'll be posting pictures soon


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

We also have to wait for my dad to get home too! Hes a fire sprinkler fitter and travels for it  So We wait until hes here and my sister is here to go get one!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol...cool to hear everyones christmas routines...
we should be putting some lights outside tonight cause it's not too cold out...so hopefully...we don''t do nothin big...jus some iceicle(sp) lights...and a few strands on the base of our tree...i'll take a pic if we get to it!!

and dixie to me...the more Christmas decorations the better...so i'd love it


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

well u got us in the xams spirit Lone star! LOL


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

We have had ours up since Wed. night!! I love it and have been begging the hubby for 2 weeks to put it up and he caved Wed. 
Me-1
Hubby -0
hahaha

We are going to wait until the day after Thanksgiving before we put the yard stuff up becuase hunting season opened today and I need the the hubbys help lol


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Beautiful tree by the way Lone


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang yall are making me want to get all my christmas stuff out..lol We are going to plan to get it all out next weekend though... 

Course I'm not taking pictures, I always but up a little tiny dinky tree...lmao


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

we found our tree last Jan. at Hobby Lobby and got it 70% off if not we would have had a little charlie brown tree lol, I want to get a real one next Christmas but I don't know if I can handle the needles falling off


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL @ a real tree...I always think a squirel will jump out of it...like on the Christmas Vacation movie...hahah...

Awesome tree April!

I love the Christmas Season...nothing better than having friends and family around to celebrate!!! Right now I got my eyes on the prize tho...turkey dinner


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aprilortego said:


> we found our tree last Jan. at Hobby Lobby and got it 70% off if not we would have had a little charlie brown tree lol, I want to get a real one next Christmas but I don't know if I can handle the needles falling off


The fir trees with the soft needles tend to not shed so badly, it's the pine trees that are horrible with shedding & prick the heck outta ya...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LadyRampage said:


> Course I'm not taking pictures, I always but up a little tiny dinky tree...lmao


So do we lol. We got cut ours and still get a smaller one. I am just not up for a huge tree in my living room. Course as I get older that may change.

Gorgeous trees you guys!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> LOL @ a real tree...I always think a squirel will jump out of it...like on the Christmas Vacation movie...hahah...
> 
> Awesome tree April!
> 
> I love the Christmas Season...nothing better than having friends and family around to celebrate!!! Right now I got my eyes on the prize tho...turkey dinner


lmfao!!!! I can see it now, squirel will jump out, Nila will knock the tree over and hubby will pull out the .22 to shoot it. Nila loves squirels, we live in Southern Louisiana so the season is open and my hubby is hunting both deer and squirel at the moment. Hubby eats them but not me lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice trees you guys  I've been trying to get Ryan to like Christmas again but it always makes him sad. Years ago he came home on Christmas eve to find his ex cleared the house, took the tree and all the presents and his son too. He went for almost 6 years with no word. I wish there was something I could do for him to make it better cause it's one of my favorite times of year.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Nice trees you guys  I've been trying to get Ryan to like Christmas again but it always makes him sad. Years ago he came home on Christmas eve to find his ex cleared the house, took the tree and all the presents and his son too. He went for almost 6 years with no word. I wish there was something I could do for him to make it better cause it's one of my favorite times of year.


That's so sad  poor guy... But he has you now 

You could wrap yourself up for christmas morning...Not sure how that's possible or would work but just a thought


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That's so sad  poor guy... But he has you now
> 
> You could wrap yourself up for christmas morning...Not sure how that's possible or would work but just a thought


LOL I something like that last year. I had a super awesome Christmas corset that came with black high heels and red fishnets. I told him he had one more thing to unwrap and then I took off my robe. He was happy and smiling let me tell you


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Beautiful trees you guys. I use to love christmas but since my mom passed I have not really go all out like I did when she was alive. Last year I didn't put up a tree. I have lights on the enterainment center and I have poinsetta and holly. That is about it. My santa collection stays out all year round because they are from my mom.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LOL I something like that last year. I had a super awesome Christmas corset that came with black high heels and red fishnets. I told him he had one more thing to unwrap and then I took off my robe. He was happy and smiling let me tell you


I like the direction this thread is going...pics? Lol...jk...couldn't resist...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Beautiful trees you guys. I use to love christmas but since my mom passed I have not really go all out like I did when she was alive. Last year I didn't put up a tree. I have lights on the enterainment center and I have poinsetta and holly. That is about it. My santa collection stays out all year round because they are from my mom.


Awww (hugs) That's sad I hope thing get easier for you. I know how you feel. I lived with my Grandma from the time I was 3 months old till I was almost 8. She was always a huge part of my life, she was pretty much my mom. We lost her in February. This will be my first Thanksgiving with out her and It was her favorite holiday. She would get up super early and cook all kinds of yummy stuff. I was thinking about not even doing anything this year but she wouldn't have wanted it that way. My grandma was always inviting over friends and people who had no families to go home to. She always made sure no one she knew and loved was alone on the holidays, so I'm going to carry on with it for her. Ryan and I are making a huge dinner this year for all our family and our friends that have no where to go. She would be so happy


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Beautiful trees you guys. I use to love christmas but since my mom passed I have not really go all out like I did when she was alive. Last year I didn't put up a tree. I have lights on the enterainment center and I have poinsetta and holly. That is about it. My santa collection stays out all year round because they are from my mom.


I was like that for a long time around this time of year because my dad passed on New Years Eve...and his B-day was right before Halloween...so from October till Jan. was always sad for me...but then I realized my pops was probably lookin down on me thinkin...man...brighten up and enjoy the Holidays...cause he was the kind who would go allll out and loved having fun...anyways i'm sure ya know what I mean...not tryin to get all depressing on yall...hahah...it's a fun Christmas thread...I hope in time everything gets back to normal for you!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> I like the direction this thread is going...pics? Lol...jk...couldn't resist...


LMAO I knew you'd have something to say about that one 

Sorry no pics this isn't VIP


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awww (hugs) That's sad I hope thing get easier for you. I know how you feel. I lived with my Grandma from the time I was 3 months old till I was almost 8. She was always a huge part of my life, she was pretty much my mom. We lost her in February. This will be my first Thanksgiving with out her and It was her favorite holiday. She would get up super early and cook all kinds of yummy stuff. I was thinking about not even doing anything this year but she wouldn't have wanted it that way. My grandma was always inviting over friends and people who had no families to go home to. She always made sure no one she knew and loved was alone on the holidays, so I'm going to carry on with it for her. Ryan and I are making a huge dinner this year for all our family and our friends that have no where to go. She would be so happy


You should get a commemorative tattoo of/for her. Like a portrait or something (if you haven't already), I remember you posting pics-she was a pretty lady.

I did that for my mee-maw, it's a nice feeling to look down & know she's still apart of me.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I should have more but I know my mom would understand too. Her and I were alot alike. 

When I get grandchildren I will go all out for them.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> You should get a commemorative tattoo of/for her. Like a portrait or something (if you haven't already), I remember you posting pics-she was a pretty lady.
> 
> I did that for my mee-maw, it's a nice feeling to look down & know she's still apart of me.


I have been planning out my tattoo for her for a while now. I think I'm going to get it done on her birthday in February. She was a bartender for most of her life so my sister and I are getting a old school style martini and a banner with her name and green stars around it. I'm going to have Ryan do mine and I'm going to be doing my sisters. It'll be more special that way. 
I'd also really love to have a portrait of her done. I'm hoping when we go to tattoo the earth this year I can hook up with Kat VonDee and have her do it for me. She is one of the most amazing portrait artists ever.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I have been planning out my tattoo for her for a while now. I think I'm going to get it done on her birthday in February. She was a bartender for most of her life so my sister and I are getting a old school style martini and a banner with her name and green stars around it. I'm going to have Ryan do mine and I'm going to be doing my sisters. It'll be more special that way.
> I'd also really love to have a portrait of her done. I'm hoping when we go to tattoo the earth this year I can hook up with Kat VonDee and have her do it for me. She is one of the most amazing portrait artists ever.


Those are awesome ideas  can't wait to see... She is really good with portraits, I like her guy Niko too - they're both phenomenal artists


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea Niko's great but she f'd up when she lost Cory. Cory is the man I want to get a piece from him too


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Yea Niko's great but she f'd up when she lost Cory. Cory is the man I want to get a piece from him too


MhM...Should have respected him & his time a little bit more...But those 'shop managers' didn't help anything other than stir drama & make donkeys outta themselves.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

As much as I love Kat,I think I would rather get a portrait from Niko.His work is out of this world.He's my fave artist on her show.Cory in 2nd


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah. I love looking at people's trees. The last 2 years I wasn't able to get one,cause I couldn't afford it. But It's fun to look at other peoples,so creative!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

House is almost done...thought i'd show yall...not much but we like it...lol...
PS...No I do not keep a couch in my front yard...I had a garage sale and was too lazy to put it up today...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am soooooo excited for Christmas - but all of my favorite things, like putting up the tree and decorating and watching _Love Actually _(my favorite holiday movie!) have to wait until after Thanksgiving - I feel like prolonging it makes it more special, you know?

Here is my failed attempt at taking Christmas pics of the boys a couple of years ago in front of the tree, I couldn't get a decent shot so I just made it into a collage 









Loki & Brutus (R.I.P. Old-timer)


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's the outside of our mine & my hubby's first Christmas in our first house together


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we got our tree finally lol usually im a bit earlier not soin it these last couple years with all the family problems goin on , just doesnt seem the same anymore , still try to keep it up for my kids though its fun watching there faces get so excited over things , soheres the tree minus some ornaments off the bottom that keep gettin removed and replaced by my adorable 2 year old lol !!!1


----------

